# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.19.00 - Discussion Here

## mohamed73

Released Date: 22/11/2014  *V3.19.00*
--------------------
Added: [Samsung]
> Added GT-I9507V Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-I9507 Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-I8552B Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-I9082C Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-S7562C Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-S7500 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-S7500L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-I9308I Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW (Beta)
> Added GT-I9208 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW (Beta)
> Added SM-G7108V Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW (Beta)
> Added SM-N910F Flash/*ScreenLock
> Added SM-N910G Flash/*ScreenLock
> Added SM-N910H Flash/*ScreenLock
> Added SM-N910K Flash/*ScreenLock
> Added SM-N910L Flash/*ScreenLock
> Added SM-N910S Flash/*ScreenLock
> Added SM-N910W8 Flash/*ScreenLock
> Added GT-I9205 Flash/*ScreenLock
> Added GT-I9508V Flash/*ScreenLock
> Added SM-G910S Flash/*ScreenLock
> Added SM-G900I *OneKey Recovery
> Added GT-I9508 *OneKey Recovery
> Added GT-G9009W *OneKey Recovery
> Added SCH-I959 *OneKey Recovery
> Added GT-I9200 *OneKey Recovery
> Added GT-I9205 *OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-N7505 *OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-G910S *OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-G7108V *OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-N910F *OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-N910G *OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-N910H *OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-N910K *OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-N910L *OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-N910S *OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-N910W8 *OneKey Recovery  *Fixed:* > Optimized display operation manual after select samsung model
> Fixed some of model restore superIMEI bugs   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Facebook:-* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *GsmBest Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

